# The WCA "Example Solve" Game: No Big Cube or Megaminx Edition



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 16, 2022)

Based off a petty argument, because someone couldn't handle big cube recons.

Rule: Do any WCA puzzle you want except for 5x5-7x7, Megaminx, and 4BLD-5BLD.

Next: 
Event, 3x3 OH: R' B2 R D2 L2 B2 L' D2 U2 R' B2 U' B F' R' B' D R2 B2 F2


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 16, 2022)

Oh haha, you actually made this. I have to admit, although I had a point, I was acting a bit childish. I hope you guys aren't too mad lol
Nice compromise! (is that an English word? Idk)


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 16, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> Nice compromise! (is that an English word? Idk)


Yep!


----------



## G DA CUBER (Dec 17, 2022)

I'll start it off.
2x2: R' U R' F U' R' F U2 R' F

Recon 

Next: 3x3 OH: R' B R U2 R2 D' U2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L D U2 B U L2 B'

DID I DO IT RIGHT?


----------



## Imsoosm (Dec 17, 2022)

No, you're supposed to use the first scramble DuckubingCuber sent.


----------



## G DA CUBER (Dec 17, 2022)

sorry


----------

